# Nasal Endoscopy surgical: w/polyps removal



## emagel (Oct 14, 2010)

How should I code the following: sinus endoscopy with anterior and posterior total ethmoidectomy with removal of polyps.

I choose 31255.  Should I also include 31256 for the polyp removal but a antrostomy was not performed or is the polyp removal included in 31255 since it is a total eithmodectomy? 

Your input is appreciated, Edna


----------



## mburke81 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would also code 31255 for the total ethmoidectomy and 31237 for the excision of the polyp.


----------



## kbstickler (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with 31255 for ethmoid, total.  But if you read the explanation of the surgical procedure 31255 it does say polyps may be excised during this total ethmoidectomy.  I think this case depends on the coders interpertation of the op rept and explanation of the surgical procedure.  Also too if the patient has a dx of nasal polyps from a previous exam.


----------

